# First century (metric); some neck issues



## canefanmd (Jul 31, 2011)

I had just completed my first metric century (~62 miles), though the last 10 miles was a challenge due to some neck soreness/pain especially at the back. As a background, I'm a recreational rider usually only averaging ~30mi/ride 3x a week and just for kicks and also in preparation for an upcoming charity ride I decided to ride longer. I have a correct-sized frame and have had professional fit (came with bike purchase). And no, my stem is not slammed and I don't have insane saddle to bar drop. I occasionally do move and stretch my neck during riding. I'm guessing (and also from reading around) I might have weak neck muscles not used to long rides yet hence would like to know specific back and neck exercises, and riding tips that anybody would suggest to help alleviate this. 
I'd like to hopefully do a full century (100mi) in the future and I feel this issue would be a big hindrance. Any inputs would be highly appreciated!


----------



## brianvosburgh (May 17, 2012)

I think it's just a matter of working up to it. I get a pinch in my left shoulder/neck about 55 miles in too, but as my mileage goes up so does the point where the pain sets in. It's just fatigue, I would think.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

You figured out to likely culprit yourself. It just takes time to get used to holding such an unusual position for 3+ hours. Work on supporting your weight with your abs, just relieving some tension from your back/shoulders can help, but for the most part it is just about doing the miles and getting accustomed to the position. 

One last thing. Getting a pro fit doesn't mean that there isn't room for change. The fitter is still making approximations based on a number of categories, one being how the rider will use their bike. If you are considering riding centuries, and your setup allows it, getting the bars slightly higher or closer could make a big difference for you. 

Good luck, and keep getting those miles in.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*I noticed I sometimes get tight*

around my traps and neck from holding the bar to tight. After I tell myself to relax and loosen my grip I feel much better. I'm not even conscious of doing it till I feel it.


----------



## canefanmd (Jul 31, 2011)

brianvosburgh said:


> I think it's just a matter of working up to it. I get a pinch in my left shoulder/neck about 55 miles in too, but as my mileage goes up so does the point where the pain sets in. It's just fatigue, I would think.


^^That's what I think as well. I don't feel anything within 20-30mi rides but when I did went up to 40 that's when the pain started. Now that I went to 60 I felt it at around 50mi point.


----------



## canefanmd (Jul 31, 2011)

xjbaylor said:


> You figured out to likely culprit yourself. It just takes time to get used to holding such an unusual position for 3+ hours. Work on supporting your weight with your abs, just relieving some tension from your back/shoulders can help, but for the most part it is just about doing the miles and getting accustomed to the position.
> 
> One last thing. Getting a pro fit doesn't mean that there isn't room for change. The fitter is still making approximations based on a number of categories, one being how the rider will use their bike. If you are considering riding centuries, and your setup allows it, getting the bars slightly higher or closer could make a big difference for you.
> 
> Good luck, and keep getting those miles in.


I thought so as well. I might have to just continue on getting the miles in the hopes my body will get accustomed to the distance and position. I will also try out exercises that will improve my core, neck and back muscles (as some suggested) won't hurt I guess. Improve my flexibility too.

I also might have to ask my fitter to fit me agin in an endurance type of riding, not in race setup, which looking back I think I chose before.


----------



## canefanmd (Jul 31, 2011)

evs said:


> around my traps and neck from holding the bar to tight. After I tell myself to relax and loosen my grip I feel much better. I'm not even conscious of doing it till I feel it.


I always rode sort of loose and relaxed especially when I planned on doing long distance rides, like like avoiding death grips on the handlebars, moving around, stretching my back and neck etc but for some reason I still felt the pain at the latter part of my ride. I might have come to the realization that my neck muscles are weak and that I may need to continue to put in many more miles, do exercises and the like see if anything helps


----------



## gumbafish (Jan 11, 2011)

I think you build up to it as others have said. Also I try to move around from being in the drops to being more upright and standing every now and then etc... I used to sit in exactly the same position and had all kinds of pains. I found slowly working up total mileage and the distance for my long rides helped, that way I slowly figured out what worked for me for just being on a bike that long.


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

Your neck and shoulder muscles are just not used to being in that position for that long. Everyone is different but increasing milage about 10-15% per week is commonly recommended until you are about 20-25% of the way to your total distance. So if you want to ride a century, and you currently ride 30 miles, you up your longest ride by 10 miles each week until you can do a 70-80 mile ride.

No matter what kind of shape you are in, chances are you are not accustomed to holding your head in that position for 4-6 hours and you have to build up to it. I did find that once I go up to 6 or so hours in the saddle, that I could go 12 with no increased physical discomfort, other than my legs that is.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Torch511 is on the money. 
Some other things to consider are whether you have a visor on your helmet. Get rid of it if you do, as you have to crane your neck much further... same with glasses that have a thick rim in your field of vision. 

Also is your helmet heavy? A small weight amount might seem insignificant until it's being held up by your neck for an extra couple of hours than you're used to.


----------



## canefanmd (Jul 31, 2011)

Totally helpful information guys thanks again! I really thought something was wrong with my neck or bike fit or riding position before. Riding more than ~60miles and >4hrs are uncharted waters for a relative noob such as myself and would love to put on more if not for these problems. If the TDF pros can put in ~200kms of daily stage races with no neck issues I guess it's possible? lol 
I really think I overdid by riding >20% and > 2hrs of my usual daily mileage. Now at least I know I just have to work on getting building up more miles in a more controlled fashion and get my neck/body acclimatized more to the position.
Oasisbill, nope have no visor on my helmet. It maybe on the heavy side (rudy project sterling) compared to others but I believe not by much to cause significant effect. My glasses are fine doesn't cause me to crane that much too


----------



## Slade (Oct 27, 2005)

Great accomplishment reaching 60 miles, but...

A century is 100 miles, I hate the phrase "metric century"

If I ride 100 yards, can I call it a "football century"?

LOL


----------



## brianvosburgh (May 17, 2012)

A metric century is 100km (i.e., metric). Just sayin.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Slade said:


> Great accomplishment reaching 60 miles, but...
> 
> A century is 100 miles, I hate the phrase "metric century"
> 
> ...


For those of us who have never used miles (i.e. Australia, all of Europe, China.. most of the world's population) a century is 100kms. I do realize that on this forum that a century is considered 100 Miles as it is greatly populated by US folk.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Slade said:


> Great accomplishment reaching 60 miles, but...
> 
> A century is 100 miles, I hate the phrase "metric century"
> 
> ...


Most of the cycling world operates in km, meaning that for most cyclists a century actually is 100k. If that annoys you there is a lot about cycling I would imagine you aren't too fond of. I mean, lanterne rouge and maillot jaune? Aren't the perfectly good Americuhn words we can use?


----------



## gumbafish (Jan 11, 2011)

I did as suggested above, increased my long ride by around 7-10 miles a week to get up to longer rides. I haven't done a century yet but it definately helped to get me up to a 70 mile ride, if I had jumped right up I would have had much more discomfort. Just as importantly I learned what, when and how much I liked to eat since on shorter rides thats not something I need to think about.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

gumbafish said:


> I did as suggested above, increased my long ride by around 7-10 miles a week to get up to longer rides. I haven't done a century yet but it definately helped to get me up to a 70 mile ride, if I had jumped right up I would have had much more discomfort. Just as importantly I learned what, when and how much I liked to eat since on shorter rides thats not something I need to think about.


Good job. Once up to 70 a century is within your grasp. As you noted, it might involve significant discomfort, but you should be able to complete one at this point. Congratulations. As miles keep increasing that fuel and water is going to become even more important. Just make sure that you are consistent in fueling, and have something to eat that you are excited about, as late in a hot ride many foods can become pretty unpalatable.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Put me down in the fatigue camp too. As you start to work harder, you tend to tense up. Tighten up on the bars, lean more onto the bars. Everything starts to hurt---hands, shoulders, neck, and lower back. Something like a series of short but steep rolling hills, or a strong headwind, that can also cause you to tighten up on the bars.

Getting off the bike, if only for a few minutes, can work wonders.

I just saw a picture in a newspaper insert of a "water bike", something some local guy did by rigging a bike with pontoon floats and a water propulsion system driven by the pedals. I guess if he wants to do a "century", someone will insist that it has to be a Nautical Century, ie, 100 nautical miles.


----------



## gumbafish (Jan 11, 2011)

Also an idea, so when I did that ride it was for a charity event so there were plenty of people. As a result I spent a good portion of the time in groups or with at least 2 or 3 other riders taking turns on pulls. This upped the speed and thus decreased time in the saddle. I think my avg spd was 19.8mph, whereas solo on a 55 mile ride the week before I was in the low 18's. Just thought I'd bring it up since you sound like you are in the same situation, I felt much fresher after that ride than the previous weeks ride I did solo.


----------

